# Breathalizer



## golfmad (30 Jul 2006)

Can anyone recommend where I might get a decent breathalizer for checking if I'm ok to go to my golf on Saturday mornings!?


----------



## ajapale (30 Jul 2006)

I saw an ad in the Sunday Business Post for €99.

It would be especially useful to assess whether you are fit to drive to work the morning after the night before.


----------



## Guest109 (30 Jul 2006)

it takes around 17 hours for alcohol to get out of your system just drink far less


----------



## daveirl (30 Jul 2006)

ainya said:
			
		

> it takes around 17 hours for alcohol to get out of your system just drink far less


Complete rubbish. It takes about an hour to process a unit of alcohol. Of course this varies depending on a number of factors hence a breathaliser is a good idea.


----------



## Lorz (31 Jul 2006)

This co. were on the Last Word with Matt Cooper recently - €99

[broken link removed]


----------



## redchariot (31 Jul 2006)

Simple!!! Just don't drink too much the night before


----------



## SineWave (1 Aug 2006)

If their main [broken link removed] (as listed on newspaper ads) is who they would like us to think it is, then surely it'ld be his chauffeur who should be concerned?


----------



## car (1 Aug 2006)

from the same testimonials page 



> Rural Issues
> Living in rural town means it's often very hard to get a taxi home. Having the Safer Drive Breathalyser means I can have a drink, test myself and then drive home safe in the knowledge I'm not over the legal limit.



Does this strike anyone else as silly?  what does he do if he is over the limit?


----------



## tallpaul (1 Aug 2006)

Their Terms and Conditions state:

Important
This Product is intended only to be used to provide the user with an estimate of the alcohol content in the user’s breath. *THIS PRODUCT IS NOT INTENDED TO PROVIDE AN ACCURATE MEASUREMENT OF ALCOHOL IN THE USER’S BLOOD OR BREATH AND SHOULD NOT BE USED TO DETERMINE THE USER’S ABILITY TO DRIVE OR HANDLE MANUAL EQUIPMENT.* This Product should only be used strictly in accordance with the user instruction manual enclosed. [Their emphasis].


Kind of defeats the purpose somewhat...


----------



## Squonk (1 Aug 2006)

I saw a breathalizer in a pub recently. You pay €2. I'm not sure what it tells you (I wasn't drunk enough or stupid enough to waste the €2).  This whole breathalizer thing seems a load of crap to me....if you drink don't drive.


----------



## wiggzie (1 Aug 2006)

he can drive home anyway, but won't be safe in the knowledge...


----------



## Ceepee (2 Aug 2006)

Squonk said:
			
		

> I saw a breathalizer in a pub recently. You pay €2. I'm not sure what it tells you


 
If you're over the limit, it tells you 'you're gorgeous'.


----------



## Guest127 (2 Aug 2006)

if your going to drink - dont drive to the pub, that way you cant drive home (unless of course some other drunk lends you his car.)


----------



## shnaek (3 Aug 2006)

This whole random breathalizing thing is nonsense. If Paddy Power were giving odds on the number of road deaths dropping by any significant number I would bet against it. It's another 'style-over-substance' gesture which we see so often from our government these days. The continuing number of road deaths will prove this point.


----------



## golfmad (3 Aug 2006)

Thanks for all the replies/advice guys......I must stress that I am looking for one to make sure I am ok to drive the next morning, I'm sure most of us have driven into work thinking we are fine but in fact are just over the limit.....it would be a terrible way to lose your licience


----------



## big bird (4 Sep 2006)

I wonder if this one is any good? [broken link removed] seems a little cheap.


----------



## Seagull (5 Sep 2006)

I saw some in Halfords at the weekend. I just noticed them in passing, so I don't know any details about them.


----------



## Satanta (5 Sep 2006)

Seagull said:


> I saw some in Halfords at the weekend. I just noticed them in passing, so I don't know any details about them.


Seems to be a few nocking around all over the place. The local Statoil station is doing some at around €20 (€19.99), again, can't say I paid much attention to the details.


----------



## Megan (5 Sep 2006)

car said:


> from the same testimonials page
> 
> 
> 
> Does this strike anyone else as silly? what does he do if he is over the limit?


 
He drives a little slower.


----------



## Decani (13 Sep 2006)

[broken link removed]


----------



## michaelm (13 Sep 2006)

golfmad said:


> Can anyone recommend where I might get a decent breathalizer for checking if I'm ok to go to my golf on Saturday mornings!?


The only breathalyser I would try to source for this application would be the exact model used by the Garda.


----------

